# My motor



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

My little motor:lol-053:


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 15, 2013)

Size isn't everything you know....
John


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 15, 2013)

I tow one of those on an A frame behind my Motorhome :camper:


----------



## shawbags (Dec 15, 2013)

How many gallons to the mile do you get , oops should that be the other way around :wacko:


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 15, 2013)

Diesel , petrol or LPG  ?
More for your money with a Yank, but quite limiting where you can take them. Still looking for a Roadtrek though.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

Fazerloz said:


> Diesel , petrol or LPG  ?
> More for your money with a Yank, but quite limiting where you can take them. Still looking for a Roadtrek though.



It loves a wee bit of red juice so not expensive to run


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Size isn't everything you know....
> John



Who intimated that it was? 

Not me 

It's not as big as some  and bigger than many 
I can afford to run it. So it don't matter what size it is 

I like to live in comfort 
As I do fulltime


----------



## Siimplyloco (Dec 15, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> Who intimated that it was?



It was just a friendly joke: here we go again.....
John


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> It was just a friendly joke: here we go again.....
> John



Again ? 
I am very sure I have not been Here before, so it's not again for me 
The thread asked to show our motorhomes. Mine is what it is to me a motorhome 
As I live in it fulltime  I wanted comfort and got it


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 15, 2013)

shawbags said:


> How many gallons to the mile do you get , oops should that be the other way around :wacko:



I am lucky I do not need to worry about the cost per mile
I do about 5000-7000 miles per year In it about £3500 - £4500 per year 
Cheap considering its a full house


----------



## Tezza33 (Dec 16, 2013)

I think it is great, it restricts some places because of it's size but you get round that, having dogs stops me going places to be honest but do what we do and just enjoy it


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 16, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> It loves a wee bit of red juice so not expensive to run



ouch a post like that and your reg number to boot .i asume with the red  you  mean you like  cherryade .


----------



## n brown (Dec 16, 2013)

I've got one like that but I only let the kids drive it indoors


----------



## invalid (Dec 16, 2013)

siimplyloco said:


> Size isn't everything you know....
> John



I’ve been told, and I bet you have to by women, that size only matters when it comes to sex, whatever that is?


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 16, 2013)

invalid said:


> I’ve been told, and I bet you have to by women, that size only matters when it comes to sex, whatever that is?



Speaking as a woman (and a cat) I can tell you that size does matter. It's like shoes................. we all like a comfortable fit.
Sorry, off topic but I couldn't resist it.
(Slaps own paw.)


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 16, 2013)

mandrake said:


> ouch a post like that and your reg number to boot .i asume with the red  you  mean you like  cherryade .



A word to the wise 
NEVER ASSUME ANYTHING !!

I always pay the duty on any fuel I use so I don't mind the post or photo 
Bring it on I say :rabbit:
:bow:
What colour is transmissionfluid ?? Ermmm RED  
Joke is a joke


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 16, 2013)

Sharon the Cat said:


> Speaking as a woman (and a cat) I can tell you that size does matter. It's like shoes................. we all like a comfortable fit.
> Sorry, off topic but I couldn't resist it.
> (Slaps own paw.)



My RV is a pussy  free zone. After the ex girlfriends cat **** in my hat  in the RV :scared::sad:
Not a well trained cat !!


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 16, 2013)

If thats your full time home then good on yer.:have fun:


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Dec 16, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> My RV is a pussy  free zone. After the ex girlfriends cat **** in my hat  in the RV :scared::sad:
> Not a well trained cat !!



At least it was your hat rather than the upholstery. 
I'd say that was a very thoughtful cat.


----------



## rottiontour (Dec 16, 2013)

Get out of my light please....i´m an OLDtimer


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 16, 2013)

Fazerloz said:


> If thats your full time home then good on yer.:have fun:



No IF about it 

This winter I have flown off to Spain for a warmer winter 
Back on the road in April when I get back to UK

The best life style ever I love it


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 16, 2013)

I have no vendetta against any pussy. 
Just not sure I would take one away in my RV 
Once bitten and all that


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 16, 2013)

Van looks great


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Dec 17, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB]





phillybarbour said:


> Van looks great



Thank you it is my pride and joy


----------



## trevskoda (Dec 17, 2013)

Motorhomelover said:


> [SUB][/SUB]
> 
> Thank you it is my pride and joy



well my wife says all men should have aa big one like yours:lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:
hope phil dont shoot me for this one ,but i could not hold back regards trev.


----------



## Deleted member 38556 (Jan 19, 2014)

Like it is a lot smaller in cold weather 
Yes really. I keep the slide out in. It keeps warmer that way.


----------



## trevskoda (Jan 19, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> Like it is a lot smaller in cold weather
> Yes really. I keep the slide out in. It keeps warmer that way.



if i had a van like that when i was a young lad id have been sliding a lot in and out:lol-053::lol-049::wave:


----------



## RoyNorth (Jan 19, 2014)

Wow! lovely van you have there Motorhomelover.


----------



## steco1958 (Jan 19, 2014)

Motorhomelover said:


> It loves a wee bit of red juice so not expensive to run



I wouldn't be admitting to that when my reg number is on show, I know a couple of "Customs and Excise" guys that motorhome, one of them is a member on here !!

Steve


----------

